# My A.N. Cocoon 45 "ADA style...."



## Hanzltje (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi there....this is a journal of me trying to make a nice nature aquarium!

Here are the specs:

Tank: Aquatic Nature cocoon L45*B28*H30cm with rounded edges.
Stand: DIY ADA style cabinet matt ash grey.
Lighting: 2X Aquatic Nature Spectra 18W
Filter: JBL Cristalprofi E700 with PM (ADA knockoff) nano lily pipes.
Heater: Hydor in-line heater 200W
CO2: Aqua medic with Dennerle glassware.
Soil: ADA Aquasoil Amazonia II with Power Sand Special S.
Stone and wood: Seiru rock and spider wood.
Ferts: Brighty K and Green Brighty.

Ok now for some pics:


































As you can see i am in the middle off hardscaping.......do you have any suggestions about the placement of rocks and stones?

O and i'm having a bit of a problem choozing plants....will HC grow to a nice lawn under 2X18W power Compact? I have no idea...
Maybe mosses and ferns.......

Greetings Hans


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

i like your setup. The only thing I would suggest is put one of those lights on the other side of the tank so you get an even distribution of light. Other than that, you are off to a great start.

If I were you I would try glosso as a foregroud with some type of moss on the wood.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Wow, great start so far. I wouldn't change anything about the hardscaping you've done. It looks awesome.

I agree with the above suggestion to move one of the lamps to the other side to get a more even light distribution.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

I think the hard scape looks great! 

I don't know much about plants for high light setups so I'm afraid i'm not much help there, but I was going to suggest the same thing as Zeldar, I would clip one light to each end of the tank to achieve the most even light distribution possible. 

Good luck!


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

nice setup. You should send me your rocks.


----------



## ldk59 (Jan 30, 2009)

The hardscape looks fine to me... it has a very "relaxed" vibe to it.

I (also) think you should move the second light fixture to the other side of the tank... it will provide more balance (and a more balanced light pattern)

I don't think you'll have any trouble growing HC under those lights, the C02
will help as well.

HTH

Larry


----------



## Hanzltje (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for your reactions!
I know the light placement is not ideal, however a light on either side is also not a perfect solution because the lights are longer than the tank and have to cross each other for some 5cm....

I am thinking of DIYing the lights to an ADA style solution:

















or:









Oh and Fat Guy: Those rocks are coming from Amano's Japanese garden......so no way you're gonna get them!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

I understand what you're saying about the lights, however, I think for the overall even spread of the light it would be better (in my very humble opinion) to have the overlap in the center instead of all to one side so that each side of the tank is getting good light. 

Can't wait to see this filled with plants! :biggrin:


----------

